# Paper Mache border help



## p3ppy (Sep 18, 2008)

Ive taken on the task of building a border for one of my windows out of paper mache. problem is i didnt realize how long this would take and im only on layer 2. Anyone have a suggestion on what i can use for the 3rd layer instead of paper mache? was thinking plaster or monster mud, but it cant be very heavy. Thank you guys!!!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I have used fabric mache...goes on quick and much thicker than paper. ..Used 25% water 75% white glue.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

If you need to build out a really thick layer or some very thick spots... I use vermiculite and glue. The vermiculite (from the garden section at Home Lowespot/whatever or garden shop) is very light and dry; it's like weightless gravel. You can moisten some (don't drench it) with glue and shape it. When it's dry then put your mache' layer on top of it.

Or like beelce said substitute a thick cloth for your paper. Plaster is too brittle and monster mud takes forever to dry if you try to get thick with it.


----------

